# How to unhide HD Channels



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

When I had my system installed about a month ago I had 10 year old TV.

They installed a a H23-700 DVR, so it is HD is Capable.

This week I purchased a new HDTV. I ran the HDMI Cable from the DVR to the TV.

I changed the resolution on the DVR to 720.

What else do I have to do to get the channels to show up in HD, When I go to settings, it says to skip over showing HD channels. How do I change this?

Do I have to reset anything? Or do anything else?

Your input is very valuable to me


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Press MENU > SETTINGS > Display >Preferences > Guide HD Channels > Select either Show all channels or Hide SD Duplicates depending on whether or not you want to see the SD version of channels in your guide.

If you want your series links to record the HD version of shows, you'll need to re-enter them using the HD channel instead of the SD version.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

gpg said:


> Press MENU > SETTINGS > Display >Preferences > Guide HD Channels > Select either Show all channels or Hide SD Duplicates depending on whether or not you want to see the SD version of channels in your guide.
> 
> If you want your series links to record the HD version of shows, you'll need to re-enter them using the HD channel instead of the SD version.


I tried that, It skips over the option to select HD options. What do I next?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> I tried that, It skips over the option to select HD options. What do I next?


Check your bill online, and make sure you have HD service activated. If you are in an mpeg4 locals market, and are not paying for HD service, it may not be activated. If you arent in an mpeg4 locals market, you should have HD service, since they wont allow an HD receiver/dvr without the service.

You do have an HD dish correct?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I will check that right now..thanks..


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

One quick phone call to Direct solved the problem, all is solved. Thank you all for your assistance


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Please do share what was the solution! (It will help others.) 
Thanks. 

(Was the answer in Settings?)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Laxguy" said:


> Please do share what was the solution! (It will help others.)
> Thanks.
> 
> (Was the answer in Settings?)


I'm guessing he didn't have HD channels activated, so he had to call to have them turned on.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm guessing he didn't have HD channels activated, so he had to call to have them turned on.


You are correct. I had them activate the HD..


----------

